# the beast



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i love this loco & hate it at the same time , im waiting to get it back from NIMT, i can wait to throw it back on the club layout


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

blackz28 said:


> im waiting to get it back from NIMT


Who is that? :dunno:

Nice looking locomotive....impressive, I wish I could jump in a time machine to go back and do some rail fanning. :smokin:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nice looking locomotive....impressive, I wish I could jump in a time machine to go back and do some rail fanning. :smokin:


i was thinking the same thing! don't know that i would want to live then, but lot of things i'd like to see in its day.

that loco had to be a monster when it was pounding the rails.

Question; ever notice whatever era or century modeled, people weather stuff like it is older than the hills. all this stuff had to be NEW at one point


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

cole226 said:


> i was thinking the same thing! don't know that i would want to live then,


As one who did live through the 50s I have to say it was the
best of America. It's been downhill ever since. 
Sure, we didn't have computers and most
homes had no a/c. but just
ask any of the old timers, and watch their
eyes sparkle at the thought.

Question; ever notice whatever era or century modeled, people weather stuff like it is older than the hills. all this stuff had to be NEW at one point[/QUOTE]

All that smoke and ash (even oil burners produced it) can mess up
a pretty loco in just a short time.

But, that locomotive is a thing to be admired. 

Don


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

well at least we will be able to see big boy 4014 steam again


----------

